# Old Pentax and Minolta



## harrisoncj (Mar 29, 2007)

So I'm trying to collect some older film cameras, and today I picked up a Pentax Spotmatic and a Minolta HI-MATIC F for 30 bucks! What do you guys think?


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 30, 2007)

It's a good start!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 30, 2007)

My first camera was a Spotmatic.  You never forget your first anything.

Some years back, I came across one on eBay that was in pristine condition.  Really....  I doubt there's been more than a few rolls of film though it.  Although I still have my first, I had to have it.  It's virturally new!

I'm a bit emabarassed to say, I paid over $200.  It's been in a drawer ever since.


----------

